# Aquadive turquoise gmt



## laurent1961 (Aug 5, 2015)

recent buy with a rare orange gmt hand. love this one


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool watch. Enjoy your new Aquadive!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice pick up! Beautiful watch!


----------



## hgereat (Jun 29, 2016)

Stunning watch ...


----------



## laurent1961 (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks all for the kind words.... cheers


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Pretty sharp. Like the colors.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

laurent1961 said:


> View attachment 8775626
> recent buy with a rare orange gmt hand. love this one


Nice looking Aquadive.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Turquiose looks great! That orange pointer hand really adds a great at a glance look to the watch.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

mekenical said:


> The Turquiose looks great! That orange pointer hand really adds a great at a glance look to the watch.


Ditto! Orange 24hr hand looks cool:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

Very nice watch really digging the turquoise


----------



## laurent1961 (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks ken, i agree. btw, love my batman gmt.... thanks


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

laurent1961 said:


> thanks ken, i agree. btw, love my batman gmt.... thanks


Great to hear! Thanks.


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

love the color


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

Great looking watch. Love the color


----------



## claudiusftl (Jul 7, 2016)

What a gorgeous tool! Fantastic color combination. Enjoy.


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

stunning color combo ... like that!


----------



## Vestergaard (Nov 16, 2016)

Beautiful 😊 if some one want to sell one in EU please let me know . 

Sendt fra min SM-G388F med Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gorgeous watch..my favorite color combo!!


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gorgeous...My favorite color combo for the Aquadive


----------



## nightowll (Sep 5, 2017)

Gorgeous piece 

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

@laurent1961...I noticed that your GMT hand is orange....how did you get that a Turquoise watch with an orange GMT hand? that is not a version offered by Aquadive...the GMT hand color normally matches the color of the stripe around dial of the watch..ie.Turquoise stripe-Turquoise GMT hand, yellow stripe-yellow GMT hand etc etc.
I think that your color combo is way better looking than what Aquadive offers...they should take a look at your watch.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Like this


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

What do you guys think of this version created by me: I think it add a bit of color punch a la Zixen Trimix GMT.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

OK one more....I like this one a bit more...lol


----------



## laurent1961 (Aug 5, 2015)

I no longer have the watch but i agree. It was a custom job requested from aquadive. I love the watch but it simply was too large for any everyday occasion. Thank you for your note 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

